# Looking for road bike/fitness bike opinions



## Fern (Jun 10, 2008)

Armed with basic information gathered online, I test drove some road bikes yesterday. I started dieting in mid-July and am doing well. This is partly due to my renewed interest in cycling, which then led to my decision to join Weight Watchers. I have a lot to lose but am confident I will succeed.

Well, it wasn't long before I realized my Specialized Expedition Sport (comfort bike) is a stepping stone to something more distance-oriented. While I'm only doing 5 -10 miles right now, I can see myself doing more as my fitness level improves. Originally my plan was to lose a certain amount of weight, then treat myself to a road or fitness bike as a "mid-goal" reward. With at least 2 good weather months left, though, I don't know if I can wait that long... 

I'm not sure yet whether to get a drop bar road bike or a flat bar fitness/road bike. At 55, I'm no spring chicken. I usually ride alone and have no intention of racing, so I'm trying to find something with a more relaxed geometry. Are there many ladies in my age group who find the drop bar comfortable? I would rather not have to buy another bike in a couple years because I didn't think enough about the aging process. <LOL>

I started my search by riding 4 models yesterday. First, the Giant OCR 3W. The fit seemed good and I was pleasantly surprised how nicely it handled. (I was concerned about such a radical change.) I was leaning more toward the OCR 1W if the Giant ended up in my short list. They did not have any FCR's that I could try. I'll have to go back when they restock.

Next bike dealer: I tried a Specialized Dolce Elite, a Specialized Sequoia and a Women's Trek 7.3 FX. Of the three, I really enjoyed the Dolce and could see a noticeable difference from the other two in the ride. If I was going to choose one on the spot, that would have been it. 

The FX 7.3 was disappointing; it was not even as nice overall as my current bike (admittedly, a different style altogether). I'd heard good things about them and thought it might work for me. I still want to try the 7.5 FX or 7.6, but I seem to favor Specialized over Trek in general. I'd also like to try the Trek 2.1 road bike. There were none in stock.

The Sequoia was okay, but not as much fun as the Dolce Elite. It would be nice to have a woman-specific bike for a change, but I may prove to be a fitting nightmare. The Dolce was a 48; would a 51 be significantly larger? I'm 5' 6" tall, have a 29" inseam and longer upper body. Big hands and feet. (In other words, anything but petite.) It seemed pretty comfortable, but I don't have much to compare it to at this point.

If anyone has suggestions for bikes that might work for me, I'd appreciate it. Or- if you have the Giant OCR or Dolce, I'd love to hear how you like them. I'm also planning to look at some Fujis, but do not know much about the different models yet.

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I've ridden the Trek Madone 4.5 WSD and the Specialized Ruby Pro. 

The Trek Madone 4.5 WSD might be worth checking out. It's about $1000 more than the Specialized Dolce but it's a very good bike. The Trek 2.1 is closer in price to the Specialized Dolce ($1429) and is worth a test ride. 

Orbea makes great women's bikes. The Orbea Acqua Dama costs $1600 and comes with Campagnolo components. And it weighs about 18.9 pounds.

Try men's bikes. Since you have a longer upper body you don't have to not limit yourself to Women Specific frames. In some cases they're priced lower than the equivalent women's bike.


----------



## Fern (Jun 10, 2008)

I should have mentioned my budget, which I'm hoping to keep at $1200. The Ruby and Madone are beautiful bikes, but way out of my price range. 

Since I'm a recreational rider who has no intention of competing, it isn't important for me to have a carbon fiber frame. Two people have suggested the Orbea Aqua Dama, but my LBS does not carry that model. Still looking for a Trek 2.1 to try out...at least we have plenty of local dealers who carry Trek.


----------



## Nancy P (Dec 9, 2008)

You sound just like me except I am a little taller. I have the same bike as you and am now looking for a road bike. I have tried the Dolce but want to try a few more. My price range is also about the same as yours ($1200 - 1500). Anyone else have any suggestions I would like to hear them. I have read many reviews and there are pros and cons on both.


----------



## F1nut (Nov 28, 2008)

LeMond 
Women's Tourmalet 

Trek=:mad2:


----------



## F1nut (Nov 28, 2008)

Lemond Bike Reviews


----------

